# ETAP Project



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

Etap project finally complete too bad the weather changed on me too.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

could you comment on the ease of setting up?

did you look at the SRAM video?

I have never bought anything SRAM, but this system interests me.


----------



## JimmyORCA (Mar 18, 2008)

My LBS says that it too them a while to get used to adjusting the rear derailleur since you have to adjust one cog at a time. Well I was the first set they did, so they say it took longer than normal, but now they got a hang of it.


----------



## MiguePropelSL (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice I buy one upgrade kit but still the bike shop don't get it. waiting for those baby's!!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

It's ridiculously easy to set up. Not sure what they're talking about 'adjusting one cog at a time'. That makes no sense. I converted a bike that was standard Red to etap the other night in 45mins. Granted I've worked with it for almost a year now but it's easy. Really easy.


----------

